# Boneless, skinless chicken breast??



## Fiona (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm thinking of making a tortilla pizza with the chicken breast or perhaps stuffing with Boursin garlic cheese & wrapping in Serrano ham. Any better ideas would be gladly appreciated. I always buy a tray then spend the next few days of trying to come up with more imaginative ways of serving it!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2008)

Grill, slice and make chicken quesadillas
Pound thin and make chicken parmesan 
...or chicken marsala
Stuff with feta cheese and sauteed spinach and mushrooms.
Marinate and stir fry
Cut into strips and make chicken satay
Chicken, broccoli and ziti
Chicken tetrazini


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 16, 2008)

jerk chicken with red onion marmalade
stuffed with roasted red peppers, vidalia onion, finished with an asiago cream sauce
sage and pistachio stuffed with sweet potato pancakes
green curried chicken
chicken enchiladas
mango curry fried chicken
...


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 16, 2008)

saute with garlic and white wine
saute and finish with a mushroom/cream sauce
saute, add garlic and tomatoes and flambee with brandy


----------



## Fiona (Apr 16, 2008)

What lovely ideas, thank you. What is mango curry fried chicken, please Tattrat?


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 16, 2008)

Fiona, have you thought about Chicken Saltimbocca?  It's not that dissimilar to what you're already making.

Chicken Fajitas
Chicken-Fried Chicken Breast with Mashed spuds and Cream Gravy (Sounds redundant, but is REALLY good)
My other half likes me to make a basic Duxelles stuffing, stuff the chicken with that, sear, place in a casserole, saute onions, garlic, mushrooms, and seasonings in the same pan the chicken was cooked in, deglaze with a touch of white wine, add some cream of mushroom, stir until smooth, and bake for an hour.
Make a cornbread/andouille stuffing, stuff the chicken, sear and bake (we do this at work, with skin-on double breasts rolled around the stuffing).
Make a crab stuffing, maybe with a bit of good cheese, sear and bake.
I've made a cheesy, Tex-Mex chicken/rice casserole that's really good (although I use dark meat).
Maybe some kind of stuffing with Italian sausage?  The fat from the sausage will help keep the breasts moist.
Rubbed with a Mexican-style rub, grilled, with a mango/pineapple salsa.
Sauteed, add shallots and apricots, deglaze with white wine or brandy.
Broiled with Mango butter.
Normandy Chicken - sauteed, add shallots and cooking apples, deglaze with apple brandy, add some cream, simmer to marry the flavors.
Bread the chicken, pan-fry or bake in the oven, top with bacon and cheese, and return to the oven to melt the cheese.
Traverse City Chicken - saute, add shallots, reconstituted dried cherries, deglaze with Kirsch, add cream, simmer to marry flavors and complete the cooking.
Make a Mole Sauce, saute the chicken, and top with a little of the Mole, serve with Mexican rice.

I could go on and go.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 16, 2008)

Fiona said:


> What lovely ideas, thank you. What is mango curry fried chicken, please Tattrat?



Well, I am going to give you the run down on this.Typically, it is done with 8way chicken(parted and skin on bird), boiled in a ginger curry broth until cooked just through, drain, cool overnight, then bread it and fry it...like fried chicken sans the boil...the curry flavor is nice and I pair it with either Mango salsa OR Mango Coulis.

For just the breast, skin off, I would season liberally with curry powder, coriander, s+p, bread and pan fry until done and pair with said accoutrement.


----------



## Caine (Apr 16, 2008)

*CHEF CAINE'S CASHEW CRUSTED CHICKEN*​
4 chicken breasts, pounded thin
1/2 pkg Mee Krob or bihon (rice noodles)
1/2 cup orange juice
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1/4 cup peanut oil
1/4 cup oyster sauce
2 Tbs brown sugar
2 tsp white pepper
2 tsp minced garlic
2 tsp minced onion
1 tsp crushed chili peppers
1 tsp minced ginger
1 tsp salt
1Tbs corn starch dissolved in 2 Tbs water

1 cup flour
2 eggs beaten with 1/4 cup milk
1-1/2 cups finely crushed cashews

1 bunch scallions
1 mango, shredded
1 red bell pepper, julienned

Combine orange juice, soy sauce, rice vinegar, peanut oil, oyster sauce, brown sugar, white pepper, garlic, onion, chili peppers, minced ginger, and salt in bowl and marinate pounded chicken breasts for 2 hours. Remove chicken breasts from marinade and pat dry with paper towels. Reserve marinade.

Place rice noodles in strainer inside bowl and fill bowl with boiling water. Pour marinade into pot, add cornstarch mixture, and heat in saucepan until thickened.. Dredge chicken in flour, egg mixture, then crushed cashews. Fry coated chicken in 4 Tbs peanut oil until done, turning once. Remove strainer from bowl to drain noodles, then divide on 4 individual plates. Place one chicken breast on each bed of rice noodles. Pour sauce over chicken and garnish with mango, scallion, and bell pepper.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Fiona. Two of my comfort-food chicken dishes are cordon bleu and Marsala.

Have a recipe w a little twist for the cordon bleu using balsamic, prosciutto, mozzarella (from memory). 

A few other ideas:

Chicken bruschetta

Chicken Caprese (w lemon sauce - again from memory)

Chicken Portofino
chicken breasts, sun-dried tomatoes, shitake mushrooms, prosciutto, Marsala wine, toasted pine nuts, & basil.

Buffalo Chicken Breasts

Greek-like chicken breasts stuffed with feta & pine nuts (& spinach? - will look it up.)

That's off the top of my head. If any of them "grab" you. Let me know.


----------



## Constance (Apr 16, 2008)

How about Chicken Alfredo...Sweet & Sour Chicken...Chicken a la King...Chicken Chow Mein...grilled or fried chicken sandwiches...chicken salad?

If you're not too proud to cook with canned soups, I have more ideas for you.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you. These are really great ideas & I am going to file them for next time! I havn't cooked with soups before, but am really interested to hear how you do it. Also, what are the buffalo chicken breasts? & that mango chicken sounds really great. Chicken is so versatile though sometimes my imagination seems to go to sleep. Thanks again!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 17, 2008)

"Buffalo" chicken is typically chicken wings, deep-fried without any breading, and tossed in a sauce made of Frank's Hot Sauce (brand-name) and melted whole butter.  Served with bleu cheese dressing for dipping and celery sticks.

You can do the same thing with boneless, skinless, chicken breasts.  I would recommend breading it before frying.  I seriously doubt you'll be able to find Frank's Hot Sauce in France.

I think the "soups" that someone else mentioned are Campbell's Cream of Mushroom or Cambell's Cream of Chicken.  You can make a similar product by infusing bechamel sauce with mushrooms, or a rich chicken stock with a little bit of finely minced chicken.  These products are a convience product over here, and I'm not sure if they are available in France.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 17, 2008)

AllenOK, this sounds really fab. The sauce, is it a tomato based one & I'll try and find something similar though i can also ask friends to have a look next time they visit the PX. Many thanks!


----------



## *amy* (Apr 17, 2008)

Fiona said:


> ... Also, what are the buffalo chicken breasts?.


 
Here's the Buffalo wing-style stuffed chicken breasts:

A Nice Twist to Buffalo Chicken Wings

Scroll down a bit to see the recipe. Have another. When I have a chance will post.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 18, 2008)

"Frank's Hot Sauce" is a spicy condiment, similar to Tabasco.  I don't have a bottle here, or I'd check the ingredients, but as far as I know, it's basically a spicy chile pepper, fermented, then blended with vinegar and salt until it's all emulsified.  I'm not sure if there's any tomato in it at all.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 11, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> "Frank's Hot Sauce" is a spicy condiment, similar to Tabasco. ... it's basically a spicy chile pepper, fermented, then blended with vinegar and salt until it's all emulsified. I'm not sure if there's any tomato in it at all.


 
That is basically it. There is no tomato in "Frank's Hot Sauce"


----------

